# sensor de peso



## vingadoncs (Abr 25, 2006)

hola me estoy haciendo un pequeño robot y entre otras cosas me gustaría que pudiera controlar el peso que hay en un recipiente.
qué tipo de sensor se puede usar para ello?
a la hora de hacer el código en C, hay que tener algo en especial en cuenta?

gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 29, 2006)

Sensor de presión
Vienen de 2 PSI


----------

